# Killington  5/17



## mishka (May 13, 2015)

who else?


----------



## 180 (May 13, 2015)

there


----------



## dlague (May 13, 2015)

wish I could be but family commitments are planned.


----------



## mishka (May 13, 2015)

@180   I will PM you my #### to contact otherwise you can spot me by my skis  lol




dlague said:


> wish I could be but family commitments are planned.


   excuses.... excuses.... :lol:


----------



## dlague (May 13, 2015)

mishka said:


> @180   I will PM you my #### to contact otherwise you can spot me by my skis  lol
> 
> 
> excuses.... excuses.... :lol:



They is the way I spotted you by your skis!  

Well is my birthday Saturday and my wife made the plans in Boston then off to a family function.


----------



## Brad J (May 13, 2015)

Will be there with a small group of guys from Wildcat


----------



## catsup948 (May 14, 2015)

I may be there Sunday.  As much as I love skiing my motivation to drive 2 hrs for it is drying up.


----------



## makimono (May 14, 2015)

I think I'm going...not ready to call the season yet


----------



## mishka (May 14, 2015)

makimono said:


> I think I'm going...not ready to call the season yet



Tomorrow?


----------



## makimono (May 14, 2015)

no the 17th Sunday


----------



## mishka (May 14, 2015)

just realized I mixed up the dates on thread name.     I'm going tomorrow Friday May 15. Not 17


----------



## dlague (May 14, 2015)

mishka said:


> just realized I mixed up the dates on thread name.     I'm going tomorrow Friday May 15. Not 17



Thought that was odd.  You consistently have been there on Fridays.


----------

